# Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Finally



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (34-47) vs. San Antonio Spurs (62-19)*​*Wednesday, April 19, 7:00 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ *vs.*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / Bogans / Howard / Mutombo 

*SPURS*




































Udrih / Ginobili / Bowen / Horry / Mohammed​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets conclude the 2005-06 season Wednesday at home against the San Antonio Spurs. Houston (34-47) will be looking to end the season with back-to-back wins after defeating the Nuggets in Denver in come-from-behind fashion 86-83 Monday night. San Antonio (62-19) wrapped up home-court advantage throughout the Western Conference playoffs with a 115-82 win over the Utah Jazz Monday.
> 
> Houston will be looking to break a five-game losing streak to San Antonio Wednesday as Houston dropped the last two games of the 2004-05 season and each of the previous three meetings between these two teams this season.
> 
> ...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HaHA!!! good luck...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Looking at the starting lineups right next to each other is pretty scary.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Are you sure Duncan and Parker are playing??? Arent they suppose to be resting?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

When the Rockets lose this game, I'm officially the winner of the ucash points. :banana: 

Let's go Spurs!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> When the Rockets lose this game, I'm officially the winner of the ucash points. :banana:
> 
> Let's go Spurs!!


payout is officially 270000 right now.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

finally the seasons ending.. burn in hell 05-06 season!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Looking at the starting lineup, it's crazy as hell, I mean our Starters are no match even to their benches. 
05-06, RIP. What a season. Everybody on this board should get drunk, and maybe wake up the next season.( just kiddin')
Let's get this over with.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye... but we better tank properly this game.. this involves letting swift shoot 3's and not dishing the ball to juwan


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

watch us win this crap...seriously...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*



> How Howard goes on Wednesday, so will the Rockets.


That just sounds wrong, so wrong....

Spurs will sit their starters, so don't count us out yet


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

even if the spurs sit their starters their swcrubs will burn our starting line up then have a field day with our scrubs


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Even though this was the worst season ever, I'll be really bored come offseason.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> Even though this was the worst season ever, I'll be really bored come offseason.


Then watch the WNBA.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Then watch the WNBA.


 :clap: pure bball.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The World Cup! I'm not big on soccer but that's always exciting to follow. 

Ronaldhino is my favourite athlete outside of basketball.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Then watch the WNBA.


 They don't even have it here in HK. Not to mention I think it's boring (meaning no offense to the ladies, but I like dunks).


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well the Comets have been kickin' A** these past few years...cant say that about the Rockets.
Respect the game, playa.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, for what you pay to see the Rockets, you could even get courtside seats for a Comets game.

There will be three Olympic Gold Medal winners in the starting line up, and possibly two additional All Stars, if Tameka Dixon joins Michelle Snow as a starter. Where do you get to see that in the NBA?

If you love the game of basketball, check out the women's game. If you just like the one-on-one posterizing, then the NBA is for you. Everyone has their preferences for what they like to watch and spend their money on.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

Just to hop back on topic...

we are going to win again!! Chuck even has 14 points!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

why is houston still in the game? lol


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

89-87 Spurs


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

Yall got your loss! :-D does this help in the lottery draft at all?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*



HayesFan said:


> Yall got your loss! :-D does this help in the lottery draft at all?


If GS and Seattle win, we'll have the 8th pick.............I think.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

go chuck hayes!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

Is it bad that I want the playoffs to be over really fast so we can concentrate on next year?? LOL


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

close but no cigarre


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

ah that hurt, we couldnt have won but rafer missed the 2 free throws and stuff


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

I can't beleive we almost won that game, that was pretty scary.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

Starters shot 14-45, bench shot 20-31.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 82 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs..........Fin*

It's OVER!!!!..... the season, that is.


----------

